# Interior Dash Trim......can I get one by the Shifter?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn dash kits


I have been looking... such as 
http://www.nis-knacks.com/products/b14/b14_trim_panels.html 

and they do have a great looking dash trim...that also includes an automatic shifter trim, and it fits right over the dash..looks like it snaps in place.
Then I looked at such sites as http://www.wooddash.com/item/NISSAN_Dash_Kits_SENTRA_91_93 and http://www.exoticwooddash.com/nissancars.htm
http://www.bitrim.com/nissan.htm
http://www.newsales.com/dash/nissan.htm


But most of these all have a peel back adhesive and there is everything but a shifter trim. Is there any other site or place I can get ahold of to get a trim for as many places as possible?


----------

